# My favorite horse pictures!! Add yours!



## Katiepie123 (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Katiepie123 (Sep 16, 2012)

Summer hacks 







Our first show, competing for school!







Being free...


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Here's some of my favorite pics. I have many more but these are my absolute favs. First is Bonnie, then Cheyenne, then Tequila, last but not least King. Bonnie is the mother of the other three.


----------



## caglover (Jun 3, 2013)

My newest pic...taken at Kentucky Horse Park Saturday 6.22.2013


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Two of my favorites just because they're the first time I've seen my kids in 2 yrs


----------



## Katiepie123 (Sep 16, 2012)

You all have such beautiful horses  caglover, that horse has the cutest ears!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I found another favorite pic of mine, Tequila giving me a kiss when she was 2 months old.


----------



## Katiepie123 (Sep 16, 2012)

Aw thats so cute


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Just a few...I have too many horses and too many pics, I could easily flood your thread. :lol:

Merit as a wee guy, I think a week old. 







Honor at a week old







A fave of Woodstock. 







My daughter with a foal born here several years back







Love this one minus my beat up arena walls (that I'm pretty sure are getting re-done this weekend, yay!) Missy was 'helping' DD with her with homework while I did chores. They were spelling. :lol:


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Gunnie

View attachment 218802


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

This is one of my favorite head shots, but man he had no forelock back then!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Gosh, I have so many! Ill just post a few of Rodeo....







Have a ton more, but dont want to bore anyone out!


----------



## LucyLove (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## LucyLove (Jun 25, 2013)

ohh haha and this one


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

I have countless favorites! here is onehe's playing  )


----------



## Dark Intentions (Sep 30, 2011)

Here are mine.



















































I'll probably post more later


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

Here are a couple of my favorite of Apollo


----------



## Dark Intentions (Sep 30, 2011)

Found some more.:3


----------



## MissingStar (Feb 20, 2013)

Handsome Samson <3!


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

I have sooo many.. haha, I got a new camera for Christmas and have NOT stopped taking pictures since. 

































































ETA: Sorry about the quality, had to resize. :-(


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

A few of Henny  The first pretty much sums up my goofy horse LOL


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Hattie


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Nmgirl (Oct 4, 2012)

Pancho



These are the horses I had before I had to sell them when I moved. 
My mare Lady a 10 year old Thoroughbred


Cloud my mustang cross


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

My babies  the smile is tobys, and the under saddle pic is toby  the others are all queen anne


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I got a couple of decent head shots last weekend.

The not-so-photogenic Badger:

View attachment 228506


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

The Oh-so-photogenic Charm:

View attachment 228514


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

I have a few of my boy Phoenix

Fluffy in the winter 





Doing what we do with some buddies a few years back


----------



## caglover (Jun 3, 2013)

A few of our OTTB


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

My darling, only once looked at me like that.. 








Sweet kisses








He loves to laugh 








Laugh it off 







Manly love







Little goofball







even more goofy







my too lovely and sleepy dummies...







and again my very handsome man....


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

These are some of my favorites...My pregnant mare, Vana; my little man, Flint; A grulla filly raised with Flint; My old man under the rainbow, Rockstar; and Dakota (gelding) and Mary (donkey), eating in front of a fog bank.


----------



## Clevelandbays64 (Sep 13, 2013)

Cherrij I love the first one

Falcor74 love the second last and the first


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Thank you! I need to take my actual camera out instead of just my phone!


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

Falcor74 said:


>


Horse-dog? :wink: Throw the stick, throw the stick!


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

My mare on her birthday. She's very "special". :lol:


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Haley - that was pretty much a once in a lifetime shot with this colt I think. He mostly eats and sleeps now, lol.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

oh where to start. First is one I took of my BO and a boarders mare.


my gorgeous Arabian mare, pretzl:


head shot of my BO's thoroughbred stallion:


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

lol haley. thats got to be the funniest photo ive seen


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Haley, I just about fell on the floor laughing at that one. What a character!

A few of my favorites:

Sour, my 5 year old mini mare (3, almost 4 in this picture)









Not my horse, but this is me riding "Jolly", an endurance horse.









My little chub-chub 









Me leading a little Shetland and a therapy rider  SO CUTE









And the best headshot I have of my totally UNphotogenic filly, Kenzie xD


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

My boy is far from showy or classically handsome. Actually he's about as mellow and lovable goobery as they come. My fav pics of him tend to highlight that.

Going......










Going.....










Going.....










Wait
.
. 
For
.
.
It
.
.
.
.











His unusual eyes.











"I haz hay pillow"











(Yes, he really does sleeps with his head on the round bale.)


----------



## Clevelandbays64 (Sep 13, 2013)

I love the first one


----------

